# Angeln am L`Argens bei Carces / Frankreich



## Niveaubremse (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

in 2 Wochen bin ich für 7 Tage zum ersten Mal in Frankreich (Carces). Ganz in der Nähe fließt der Fluss L`Argens.
War zufällig schonmal jemand von euch dort und hat sogar in dem Fluss geangelt? 
Würde gerne wissen, ob man dort Hecht und Zander anrifft und wie man dort an Erlaubnisscheine rankommt (und was sie ca. kosten).
Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß,
Niveaubremse


----------



## mok (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Angeln am L`Argens bei Carces / Frankreich*

Hallo, der Fluss L'Argens ist in 1.catégorie (Forellen) und 2.catégorie (keine Forellen) unterteilt. Hecht und Zander findest du in der 2.catégorie. 
die Angelkarte gibts unter: www.cartedepeche.fr/ 
(dort einfach aappma L'Argens auswählen, dann kannst du in beiden catégories angeln départementweit oder gegen Aufpreis frankreichweit.)

Hier ein Link zum "guide de pêche83-2014"
fr.calameo.com/read/0015562297d7ad2c9dae0
da findest du alle nötigen Informationen (auf frazösisch) und ganz hinten auf englisch zusammengefasst über das Angeln im département Var (83)

bonne pêche#:|pfisch:


----------



## Niveaubremse (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln am L`Argens bei Carces / Frankreich*

Vielen Dank!


----------

